# Eigene Stimme in Musik einbinden



## Adikra (15. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt schon vollständige Karaoke-Soundtracks auf meinem PC, möchte gerne dazu singen über ein Mikrofon und meine Stimme danach in den Soundtrack einbinden.
Wie kann ich dies tun?
Danke für die Antworten,

Mfg Adikra


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. April 2007)

Hallo,

das kommt natürlich ganz darauf an, welche Ansprüche du hast. Für den Anfang dürfte aber Audacity geeignet sein, das gleichzeitiges Abspielen mehrerer Spuren und Aufnehmen einer neuen Spur beherrscht.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Adikra (15. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp zum Programm.

Was meinst du mit "welche Ansprüche ich habe"? 

Edit: Das Programm ist echt cool und enthält alles, was ich brauche! Vielen Dank


----------

